# New Gear Set-Up/Wish List



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

My season ended early due to a separated shoulder and being 35 I just don't heal as fast anymore. Anyway, I got bored as hell, so I decided to put together my future set up. If you have a future set-up/wish list...post it! 

Oh and I know...Those 32 jon kooley's are not the current year and I probably won't find them, but that's why it's a partial wish list


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I will be getting a Jones flagship soon.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahaha! The collar detail is freaking glorious, what jacket is that? It's ugly but it's also fun.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

It's the burton restricted hackett jacket. Tried to do something diff. I hate wearing matching jacket/pants! Lol!


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread made me bust open some photoshop 

Still waiting on a few things to arrive tomorrow.. but this will be my first setup. First board, real jacket and pants, everything. Tired of black snowpants and rental boards. Probably riding tomorrow night. Waiting on stickers and shit too

I should put together all my outfits this way before I buy them


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

kberkel said:


> This thread made me bust open some photoshop
> 
> Still waiting on a few things to arrive tomorrow.. but this will be my first setup. First board, real jacket and pants, everything. Tired of black snowpants and rental boards. Probably riding tomorrow night. Waiting on stickers and shit too
> 
> I should put together all my outfits this way before I buy them


+1 on using photoshop. I had about 4 or 5 combos I did to compare. This is a great way to get a preview. Like I sd, I'm bored as hell!:laugh:


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

crash77 said:


> +1 on using photoshop. I had about 4 or 5 combos I did to compare. This is a great way to get a preview. Like I sd, I'm bored as hell!:laugh:


Got the pants :thumbsup: They're long, like, real long! It's weird all snowboard pant companies advertise like the photo above. A small could fit a 6' dude.

But it works when the boots are on. Waxed the board today too. My veteran snowboarder housemates are watching me and learning going.. "where'd you learn this?"

the answer is always "forums" :laugh:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new gear. I'm right behind u!


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

crash77 said:


> Congrats on the new gear. I'm right behind u!


hell yeah brother :yahoo:

in for more setups


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kberkel said:


> This thread made me bust open some photoshop
> 
> Still waiting on a few things to arrive tomorrow.. but this will be my first setup. First board, real jacket and pants, everything. Tired of black snowpants and rental boards. Probably riding tomorrow night. Waiting on stickers and shit too
> 
> I should put together all my outfits this way before I buy them


I don't know?:dunno:

That board looks pretty small for you:blink:

TT


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I don't know?:dunno:
> 
> That board looks pretty small for you:blink:
> 
> TT


Its not the actual size. I cut it out of another pic and scaled it. That whole ensemble is photoshopped.


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I don't know?:dunno:
> 
> That board looks pretty small for you:blink:
> 
> TT


haha I just noticed that too. All photoshopped together so I messed proportions up


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

kberkel said:


> This thread made me bust open some photoshop
> 
> Still waiting on a few things to arrive tomorrow.. but this will be my first setup. First board, real jacket and pants, everything. Tired of black snowpants and rental boards. Probably riding tomorrow night. Waiting on stickers and shit too
> 
> I should put together all my outfits this way before I buy them


Tomorrow, when I go riding, I'm gonna have that exact same posture and stance and be like...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> Tomorrow, when I go riding, I'm gonna have that exact same posture and stance and be like...


JUST ONCE, I'd like to wear a monocle and a top hat to a formal event...


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

Backcountry said:


> Tomorrow, when I go riding, I'm gonna have that exact same posture and stance and be like...


holy shit I'm dying


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

poutanen said:


>


Bender is a fucking saint!


----------

